# Cannot send text messages to certain numbers (Tmobile, Sprint)



## GreenApplez (Oct 1, 2011)

I rooted my phone using the Bionic Path Saver. I got .893 installed, and then installed .901. I have 3G data connection and can text and call Verizon customers, but for some reason I cannot send texts or call my friends that are on Sprint, or my family which is on T-Mobile.

Any ideas as to why this is occurring for me?

I live in York county in PA.

Asher


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

Do you get an error msg?

Tapatalked from my Bionic


----------



## GreenApplez (Oct 1, 2011)

Yea it just says sending for 5 + minutes and then eventually says message send failed

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

Did you try calling Verizon? Doesn't sound like something affected by radio or rooting...

Tapatalked from my Bionic


----------



## GreenApplez (Oct 1, 2011)

Calling them now, not sure what they will do. I'm also not receiving calls from people. If all else fails, I'm going to flash the stock .893 ROM and see if I can send texts through that OS.


----------



## GreenApplez (Oct 1, 2011)

They seemed to have fixed it. I guess they relinked my phone to my account. They also informed me that sometimes the +1 in front of contact numbers causes issues, and assisted dialing didn't help. Thanks for the assistance!


----------

